# IBS-D and digestive enzymes



## Rosarita (Jun 9, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has any experience with digestive enzymes to ease IBS-D symptoms. I read online that they can help with symptoms directly after eating, and since I suffer from this I ordered Source Naturals Essential Enzymes and have been taking them (one before every meal) for a few days. I see no change in my symptoms and actually think the D has increased. Is this just the adjustment period or does this mean it is not right for me? Anyone try this?


----------



## munster (Jul 5, 2012)

Rosarita said:


> I wonder if anyone has any experience with digestive enzymes to ease IBS-D symptoms. I read online that they can help with symptoms directly after eating, and since I suffer from this I ordered Source Naturals Essential Enzymes and have been taking them (one before every meal) for a few days. I see no change in my symptoms and actually think the D has increased. Is this just the adjustment period or does this mean it is not right for me? Anyone try this?


I have been prescribed Creon 10k (digestive enzymes). That was because my stool sample was showing an abnormal reading for pancreas output. I'm supposed to take 1 with food, 3x daily. If that don't help, then increase to 2 with food. Likewise, if that don't help then increase to 3 with food 3x daily.I've just gone up to 2 with food now. 1 wasn't doing very much


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Rosarita said:


> I wonder if anyone has any experience with digestive enzymes to ease IBS-D symptoms. I read online that they can help with symptoms directly after eating, and since I suffer from this I ordered Source Naturals Essential Enzymes and have been taking them (one before every meal) for a few days. I see no change in my symptoms and actually think the D has increased. Is this just the adjustment period or does this mean it is not right for me? Anyone try this?


Source Naturals Essential Enzymes also made my D worse.


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

They helped me a little bit with post-prandial bloating, but I didn't notice anything other than mild improvement.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

My doctor said that if I had a true need for digestive enzymes then I would need 3 capsules with meals of most over-the-counter brands. I tried this and I did have much less bloating and gas, but still had D. I also wound up with kidney stones after ten days because TOO much pancreatic enzymes boosts Uric Acid levels, which can cause (Uric Acid) kidney stones, which I am prone to anyway. To settle the issue my doctor ordered an pancreatic enzyme screen (stool test) which came back normal. So; just a word of caution.


----------

